
Circle offers whole exome DNA sequencing for $189 - kolton
https://circledna.com
======
kolton
This is quite big. These tests usually go for $1k+; recently there was a
startup selling those for $600 (upselling to 1500 for meaningful reports), but
this is even cheaper.

For comparison, 23andme tests provide 50 times less data.

With cheap tests like that, much more people will figure out their chances of
getting cancer or hereditary diseases.

~~~
Centrino
Are you sure you will get access to the raw SNP data of the exome sequencing?
Looking at the comparison of their 4 products
[https://circledna.com/services/](https://circledna.com/services/) the
emphasize the "reports" but nowhere do I see access to raw data mentioned.

~~~
kolton
They don't, I wonder if you can still get it though (gdpr?)

